# light match with marble?



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

On the other forum someone ask about this. I tried it this morning and you can see the results. Good hits no fire and not even the smell of sulfur. I used Diamond matches not Penly's one excuse is as good as another.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but just what is the preferred ammo when lighting a match?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hahaha! Good shooting Roger! I bet you can do it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but just what is the preferred ammo when lighting a match?


Any ammo will work IMO. Although a slightly rough surfaced ammo may be an advantage.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good challenge for Treefork!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey there, WS. I bet you can do it. I busted the heads of a LOT of matches before I finally got a light.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Hey there, WS. I bet you can do it. I busted the heads of a LOT of matches before I finally got a light.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles did you do it with a marble?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting Roger!

Do you have any penley matches? Bet you could do it with them!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

rockslinger said:


> Good shooting Roger!
> Do you have any penley matches? Bet you could do it with them!


No Penlys I guees I will have to see if I can find some. I had to put the matchs on hold for a few days we actually got a littlr rain. Although I am not so sur it would make any difference on my part.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there, WS. I bet you can do it. I busted the heads of a LOT of matches before I finally got a light.
> ...


No, not with a marble. I used steel, slightly rusty ... made the job easier, I think.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for your response Beanflip

(for some reason the "quote" function isn't working on my computer)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Good challenge for Treefork!


 I love a challenge . How is this ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

treefork said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Good challenge for Treefork!
> ...


I knew you could do it, I'll bet Roger could too with the right matches! BTW Nice slingshot!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I new if anyone could do it it would be treefork.


----------

